

Big carriers remove Samsung’s ‘Download Booster’ from the Galaxy S5 - signa11
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2014/04/big-carriers-remove-samsungs-download-booster-from-the-galaxy-s5/

======
tantalor
Am I right to think this would not increase throughput for a single stream (eg
Netflix), but only when downloading from multiple sources (eg BitTorrent)?

